# Spray Bar or Normal Outlet



## Krishs Bettas (11 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I have a problem with flow reaching all the areas of the tank (proberly explains the algae problems) would a spray bar be able to spread the flow better around the tank? The tanks has lots of brachy wood in the tank.

Thanks for the help,
Krish


----------



## GillesF (11 Aug 2011)

Spray bar for sure! If installed correctly, it will produce an even circulation throughout the entire tank. I recommend placing it at the back so the water goes from the back to the front and back to the filter inlet. Combine this with an inline CO2 diffuser and you have very good CO2 circulation too.


----------



## JamesD (11 Aug 2011)

I have been experimenting in my tank recently with spray bar placement / length along with using a single outlet.

I ran the spray bar for a while front to back, which worked ok. It didn't reach along the entire length so I extended it. This made the flow significantly less even though it is a 1500LPH output and left me with a couple of dead spots. I added some powerheads pointed in the same direction but they were noisy and cluttered up the tank even more.

I tried a different spray bar, this one had larger holes and made the flow even worse when I extended it.

I then tried a single outlet but couldn't get decent flow in one of the heavily planted corners. 

I finally settled with a short spray bar along one side of the tank so the flow goes from right to left. This appears to be the best solutions so far, the flow is far greater around the entire tank now.

I guess you should experiment and see where it works best for you.


----------



## scifficus (11 Aug 2011)

Normal outlet and both pipes on the same corner. Best than that dont exist, except a powerfull filter or a suplimentar circulation pump. Tested on 8 tanks, my own and another apx 20 of different sizes an mass plant on my friends tanks.


----------



## Jim (12 Aug 2011)

Personally I have found the Eheim Fishtail outlets to give me much more water movement than spraybars.


----------



## scifficus (12 Aug 2011)

Yes, that normal because with reduced flow section the speed of water its increased so leading to a better turn over. It can work great.


----------



## flygja (12 Aug 2011)

I thought the turnover would remain the same, the only difference being that the outlet velocity is increased?


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Aug 2011)

Yep, that's the way I understand it too. Also bearing in mind that any "inline" applicants will affect the overall flow of your filters too.

Is everyone that's commented working with the 10x flow guideline?


----------



## JamesD (12 Aug 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Is everyone that's commented working with the 10x flow guideline?



Yeah, my tank size is 125l, Filter is 1500lph, I also have an up-inline diffuser.

I just foudn that the shorter spray bar, the smaller diameter bar and exit holes made more of an effect than having a longer bar that had both a larger diameter and slightly large exit holes (if that makes sense)


----------



## SuperWen (12 Aug 2011)

all my tanks using single outlet or lilypipe. 3ft tank using 2 canister (eheim 2217 and jebo 825), nano using one canister (2ft: 2215, 1ft: 2213, 1G: DIY canister) + one mini HOB with surface skimmer. It makes good water flow and nutrition/CO2 circulation.

nice thread about this issue: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/e ... y-bar.html


----------



## logi-cat (13 Aug 2011)

A spraybar with out a doubt.


----------

